
Two EU Carriers to Adopt Ad-Blocking, Threatening SV’s Prevailing Business Model - randomname2
http://www.wsj.com/articles/two-european-carriers-to-adopt-ad-blocking-technology-1455858446
======
atomic77
The telcos strike back - this could get very interesting.

Another article [1] seems to suggest that this will clearly go against EU net
neutrality rules, so it makes me wonder if they have something in their back
pockets, or if this is a sign of desperation.

[1] [http://fortune.com/2016/02/19/three-network-ad-
blocking/](http://fortune.com/2016/02/19/three-network-ad-blocking/)

